# Yaar Superstar Lyrics by Hardy Sandhu



## arijit (Mar 15, 2019)

Yeezy de shoes naal paya track suit tu
Pichhe laayi phirdi ae sara gehdi route tu
Hath vich coffee aithe khade tainu takkde
Aine saukhe hunde ni aashiq kisi akh de

Maan lai ni gall tu
Na dekh sadde vall tu
Na na na na aaj ni
Try kari kal ton

Message ae jitte kudiyan nu taal de
Gehdi maar maar kudiyan ni paad de
Kudiyan ni paad de

Superstar munde mere naal de
Superstaar munde mere naal de
Superstar yaar mere naal de
Superstar munde mere naal de

Slow slow chale SUV
Like how its meant to be
Adhi raat thodi der jaande aa club nu
Zayda der raule vich rehnde ni

Par daru saddi zayda der tak chaldi
Rehta spare saber tak chaldi
Jaan ke karde aan dinner pher thak ke
Khayi di aan sabzi pher roti utte rakh ke

Maan lai ni gall tu
Na dekh sadde vall tu
Na na na na aaj ni
Try kari kal ton

Read more at: http://www.lyricsbell.com/yaar-superstar-hardy-sandhu/


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

arijit said:


> Yeezy de shoes naal paya track suit tu
> Pichhe laayi phirdi ae sara gehdi route tu
> Hath vich coffee aithe khade tainu takkde
> Aine saukhe hunde ni aashiq kisi akh de
> ...


Please explain this first.


----------

